# When does they start breeding



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi, I would like to know when the red belly start breeding. I have a 2-2½ and I have it sice 5 months, If anyone could help me I would appreciate it. Thanks

-Chris


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

wait to around 6"-8"

you had that fish for 5 months? wow it should be bigger than 2.5 inchs but i guess they all grow at diff rates


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

If you use a heater, they will grow at a much faster rate. Mine grew from .5" to 2" in just two weeks.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

nice! what is your temp and what you give them to eat?


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

My temp is usually around 80F. I feed them a variety of food, such as bloodworms, chicken meat, beef heart, live feeders, and anything else that they're willing to eat at this size.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

what size are they now?


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

I think they are reaching their 3" mark or maybe past that.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh, forgot to say that I just recently got these babies from a friend. so, they still have lots of growing to do. I just need a bigger tank to put them in now.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

Nice :smile: how many time you got them? how many and what kind?


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Bigger tank and warmer temperature is key!


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

Right now I only have 4 of them, but I am trying to sell them so that I can make room for my other fishes. They are only the common Reds. If I get rid of my oscars, then I could keep them in the 55gal for now. However, my other P's are acting up, so I'm hoping I get a pair soon so that I can move or sell my other ones.


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

okok :smile:


----------

